
Machine learning predicts World Cup winner - bhnmmhmd
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611397/machine-learning-predicts-world-cup-winner/
======
nanis
The research paper this article is based on:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.03208](https://arxiv.org/abs/1806.03208)

Other posts of the same article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17310365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17310365)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17309996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17309996)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17305632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17305632)

Can they be combined?

